# Philips DSR704 Reset



## bforan21 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm experiencing an auto reset  (3 times in the past 2 weeks) on my Philips DSR704, in the middle of a show. D* TechSupport told me to watch this as it could be an indication of the hard drive beginning to fail. Does anyone have any ideas or experience with this issue? I've had this unit for about 3 years and it's been very solid .


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you are talking about a Direct TV receiver, please post in the appropriate forum. This one is for Dish Network. You should get better answers if put in proper place.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving...


----------



## bforan21 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry ... 1st time using this feature  .


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That's very possible. What OS is it running (version). There have been problems with 6.1, 6.2 and 6.3x over the past month reporting reboots. Some experience them some don't. They also correspond to SPs being missed and TDL being empty or very short.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75663


----------

